# Cut Tongue



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It'll be okay. We've all cut a tongue or tail or ear at some point...

I'm sure it will stop bleeding today, but don't give her anything rough that would bother it, and if she enjoys ice, that's a good treat right now.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've only done this once, working on feet and she tried to help. Blood was everywhere and I totally freaked. Grabbed a towel, grabbed the tongue and squeezed to put pressure on it. Gratefully it stopped in a few minutes and my girl was thrilled to not have me holding her tongue 

I have never done this and wasn't sure if it would stop bleeding, couldn't tell where the cut was so didn't know if it would need stitches... basically felt like the worst momma ever. I hope this NEVER happens again!


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a pic. of the cut. No bleeding today. She ate and still no bleeding. Is this vet worthy if the bleeding has stopped?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

OUCH! Oh my, that is so much worse that what we had. I can only imagine how upset you are. I hope this continues to heel. So sorry for you both.


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> OUCH! Oh my, that is so much worse that what we had. I can only imagine how upset you are. I hope this continues to heel. So sorry for you both.


Yes... I was pretty distraught. I never seen so much blood. I called the vet. They suggest I keep an eye on it and see if it will heal on its own. Im thinking she may need a stitch cause I'm noticing the little flap of tongue gets caught on her canine tooth. It doesn't cause it to bleed or any thing. It just looks bad... Not normal. Outside of that she is behaving as a 10 month old puppy.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

GoldLexus said:


> Yes... I was pretty distraught. I never seen so much blood. I called the vet. They suggest I keep an eye on it and see if it will heal on its own. Im thinking she may need a stitch cause I'm noticing the little flap of tongue gets caught on her canine tooth. It doesn't cause it to bleed or any thing. It just looks bad... Not normal. Outside of that she is behaving as a 10 month old puppy.


I'm a professional groomer and the saying in grooming is that if you haven't cut a dog somewhere yet, you haven't been grooming very long! Yes it is bad if a particular groomer is regularly cutting dogs, but the occasional cut just happens-dogs are unpredictable and make unpredictable movements sometimes. So, you are officially a groomer, lol!

On a more serious note, tongues bleed like crazy even if the cut isn't bad. The first (and I think only so far) tongue I ever cut scared me to death because of how much they bleed-you'd of thought I chopped off the entire tongue! I used to groom at a vet clinic, so we had immediate vet care available for things like this, and whenever one of us groomers (there were 3 of us) would cut a tongue (which only happened like maybe 3 times in the 10 years I was there), we would always run grab the vet, and they would always look at it and pretty much say, "oh, yep, you sure did cut that tongue! Well, tell the owner to keep an eye on it and bring them in if anything happens." They didn't ever even consider stitches because stitches really don't work on tongues. 

Don't beat yourself up over this, it happens! The one tongue I cut was a cocker spaniel/poodle mix who absolutely insisted upon panting while scissoring around his muzzle; I was trying to keep his mouth held shut so he couldn't get his tongue out so I wouldn't cut it, but he forced that tongue out suddenly right as I was making the cut. Not a thing I could've done to prevent it.


----------

